

Electronic demon costume is surprisingly unnerving - ari_elle
http://hackaday.com/2012/10/25/electronic-demon-costume-is-surprisingly-unnerving/

======
krupan
I found the video where he surprised everyone with it:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aPSbXnQGSM&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aPSbXnQGSM&feature=relmfu)

~~~
ari_elle
nice thanks :)

for anybody interested: 8:30 demon costume

~~~
skeletonjelly
Deep link for the lazy
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0aPSbXnQGSM#t=507s)

~~~
oxwrist
More
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OsnGvxxQ54&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OsnGvxxQ54&feature=relmfu)

------
R_Edward
Anyone else think the costume would be about 17% more unnerving if the demon's
face didn't look as if it had just been smacked with a cartoon frying pan?

~~~
mcguire
On the contrary, if you lived through 1970's and possibly '80's TV science
fiction, you saw lots of scary robots that had oddly projecting faces.

With that in mind, it's almost 4.2% more unnerving than the alternatives.

~~~
001sky
relevant > <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Munster>

~~~
mcguire
I was thinking more along the lines of the Mr. X thing
(<http://bionic.wikia.com/wiki/Day_of_the_Robot>) or perhaps the lovely and
talented Mr. R.I.N.G. ([http://terrortitans.blogspot.com/2010/10/complete-
night-stal...](http://terrortitans.blogspot.com/2010/10/complete-night-
stalker-part-three.html)).

------
tlrobinson
Don't miss the very end of the video.

~~~
dysoco
lol, nice for pointing it out.

------
chunsaker
Not unnerving, but pretty awesome!

------
jkantz
Electronic Demon Costume - How To! <http://youtu.be/8HZFY4Xti7k>

------
katabatic
Major props for the reading material at the end. That's one of the best books
on programming ever written, imo.

------
papalalu
it's cool. but it is in no way unnerving.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think it would be much more unnerving in real life.

------
joonix
Can that voice changer be tuned to do a Bane voice?

